# 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten



## sascha (29 August 2010)

> Wegen massenhaften Lockanrufen mit 0137-Nummern an Weihnachten 2006 müssen sich demnächst zwei Männer und eine Frau vor Gericht verantworten. Das hat das Oberlandesgericht Oldenburg entschieden.



0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 August 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*

ach, diese Menschen sind es nicht wert, sich aufzuregen. Verurteilt wird da keiner werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*



> "Das Landgericht hat die Eröffnung des Hauptverfahrens aus tatsächlichen  Gründen abgelehnt und ausgeführt, es fehle an einer Täuschungshandlung.  Die Annahme, mit dem Ping-Anruf werde zugleich die Erklärung  übermittelt, der Anrufer habe den Angerufenen mit einem aus Sicht des  Anrufers sinnvollen Kommunikationsanliegen angerufen, gehe aus  tatsächlichen Gründen fehl. Der Vorgang des Ping Anrufes erschöpfe sich  in der kurzzeitigen Verbindungsherstellung und des Hinterlassens der  aufgeschalteten Rufnummer in dem Telefon oder der Telefonanlage des  Angerufenen als entgangener oder als nicht angenommener Anruf. Ein Anruf  ohne Rufnummernübermittlung sei ein bedeutungsloser Vorgang, der  keinerlei Information enthalte. Eine Bedeutung könne dem Vorgang nur  unter Heranziehung weiterer, außerhalb des Anrufs liegender Umstände  beigelegt werden. Die Annahme eines Kommunikationsinteresses stelle eine  willkürliche Unterstellung dar.
> 
> Selbst wenn ein solches dem  Anruf beigemessen werden könne, stelle dieses aus Sicht des Anrufers  keine Täuschung vor, weil dieser gerade den Rückruf wolle. Aus Sicht des  Angerufenen ließe sich keine nähere inhaltliche Bestimmung zugunsten  oder zuungunsten eines sinnvollen Kommunikationsverlangens begründen.  Der Ping-Anruf unterscheide sich vom äußeren Vorgang nicht vom Anruf  eines Teilnehmers, der sich verwählt habe, und damit relativ zum  Angerufenen kein sinnvolles Kommunikationsverlangen verfolge.
> 
> Dass  ein bestimmter Lebensvorgang - ohne Erklärung gegenüber dem Adressaten -  zu einem Irrtum beim Adressaten führe, reiche zur Begründung der  Betrugsstrafbarkeit nicht aus.


Soweit - angelehnt an die Entscheidungen der StA Hannover und der GStA Celle - das LG Osnabrück. Der Konter des OLG muß unbedingt zitiert werden.



> "Der Einschätzung der Kammer, ein Anruf an sich (ohne  Rufnummernübermittlung) sei ein bedeutungsloser Vorgang, der keinerlei  Information enthalte, vermag der Senat nicht zu folgen. Vielmehr stellt  ein eingehender Anruf -* nicht anders als etwa ein Läuten an der  Wohnungstür *- einen Vorgang dar, der über das damit verbundene Signal  hinaus die konkludente Erklärung beinhaltet, jemand wolle inhaltlich kommunizieren."



Das ist 1:1 die Argumentation, die auch hier im Forum immer vertreten wurde. Dass ein einmaliges Klingeln eben kein bedeutungsloser Vorgang ist, das ist ja schließlich auch jedem normal denkenden Menschen klar - und eben Gott sei Dank auch einigen Juristen. Für das Bild mit dem Läuten an der Wohnungstür muß man dem OLG danken.



> "Der in einer die Beschwerde gegen die Einstellungsverfügung der  Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover vom 5. Juni 2009 in einem vergleichbaren  Fall betreffenden Entscheidung der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle vom  24. August 2009 (2 Zs 1607/09, in Ablichtung Bd. XXVII Bl. 100)  geäußerten Ansicht, ein ernsthaftes Kommunikationsverlangen setzte  voraus, dass der Anrufer das Telefon mehr als einmal klingeln lasse,  vermag der Senat nicht zu folgen. Denn zum einen ist für den Adressaten  nicht erkennbar, aus welchem Grunde es bei dem einmaligen Anklingeln  geblieben ist. Zum anderen erfolgt die Anzeige der  Mehrwertdienstrufnummer auch dann, wenn der Anruf in Abwesenheit des  Adressaten eingegangen ist und dieser überhaupt nicht feststellen kann,  wie oft das Telefon geläutet hat (so im Ausgangsfall des Zeugen KOK  S..., Bd. I Bl. 4)."



Danke @ SR
http://www.kanzlei-richter.com/tele...inganrufe-koennen-strafbarer-betrug-sein.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ach, diese Menschen sind es nicht wert, sich aufzuregen. Verurteilt wird da keiner werden.


Aber dieses kleine Nachtreten muß erlaubt sein: Da wird also einer der ursprünglich Anzuklagenden nicht vor Gericht gestellt. "Zu Recht", wie der Senat meint*. Das ist aber _juristisch_ gemeint und bedeutet nicht, dass dieser ursprünglich Anzuklagende nichts mit dem Betrug zu tun hätte. Das hat er sehr wohl (offenbar unbestritten) - sodass man wohl _mit Recht_ behaupten darf, dass dieser ursprünglich Anzuklagende in betrügerische Geschäfte _verwickelt_ war, wie ja bereits mehrfach und bereits über einen längeren Zeitraum, ohne dass er dafür _juristisch_ hätte belangt werden können (oder müssen).
Wenn nun eine solche Person einem gegenüber tritt und etwas verkaufen will, darf man doch wohl _mit Recht_ annehmen, dass es da gewisse Vorbehalte geben könnte - Resozialisierung hin oder her, _in dubio pro reo_, usw. usf.
Also ich würde jedenfalls mit einer solchen Person keine Geschäfte machen - schon gar nicht, wenn es entfernt um Gesundheit und Vertrauen** geht. Zumal der andere Angeklagte, ein jahrelanger Geschäftspartner, im selben Geschäftsbereich tätig war/ist.
 - am Rande sei erwähnt, dass es auch zu dieser Firma Ermittlungen gibt [StA Bremen, 100 Js 37885/05]

Und ich denke, dass man dies auch _mit Recht_ hier sagen darf. Und vielleicht macht es auch Sinn, darauf an anderer Stelle hinzuweisen.


*


> Ein hinreichender Tatverdacht gegen den Angeschuldigten W... besteht nicht. Zwar war der Angeschuldigte nach den Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft an früheren Werbeaktionen beteiligt. Auch war er auf einigen EMails der Angeschuldigten R... als Empfänger aufgeführt (vgl. Bd. VIII, Bl. 98, 100, 104, 108, 110). *Diese Umstände vermögen zwar einen Anfangsverdacht zu begründen. Sie sind aber nicht geeignet, eine Verurteilung wegen täterschaftlicher Beteiligung oder einer Beteiligung als sonstiger Teilnehmer hinreichend wahrscheinlich erscheinen [zu] lassen.* Ein konkreter Tatbeitrag wird dem Angeschuldigten W... anders als den Angeschuldigten T..., O... und R... in der Anklage nicht vorgeworfen. Allein der Umstand, *dass er aus vorangegangenen ähnlichen Aktionen* [???] über das für die Tatbegehung erforderliche Wissen verfügte und mit den Angeschuldigten bekannt war, begründet eine Tatbeteiligung nicht. Auch die Tatsache, dass er Empfänger der von der Angeschuldigten R... versandten EMails bezüglich ihrer Bemühungen um die Bewerbung der Webseite war, führt nicht zur Annahme eines hinreichenden Tatverdachts. Nach den Ermittlungen ist die Angeschuldigte R... auch nicht durch ihn, sondern durch den Angeschuldigten O... zum Tätigwerden veranlasst worden.



**


> „Es gibt immer noch viele Kunden, die die Beratung in der Apotheke *ihres Vertrauens* dem anonymen Einkauf im Internet vorziehen."


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 August 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*

Handelt es sich bei der betreffenden Person nicht um denjenigen, der bereits über Monate und Jahre hinweg permanent und penetrant Foren und Blogs auffordert, sämtliche negativen Beiträge über ihn unter Androhung von rechtlichen Schritten zu entfernen???


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*

...umso glücklicher wird er sein, dass hier ausdrücklich steht, dass er kein Betrüger ist...

Noch eine lustige Anekdote: Es gibt da so Handykarten, u.a. von Bluerate. Die haben derzeit - so die Webseite - technische Probleme und verweisen ersatzweise auf einen anderen Anbieter.


> zu unserem Bedauern ist die bluerate von einem technischen Ausfall betroffen.
> Bitte nutzen Sie in der Zwischenzeit die Dienste von
> Flat-2-Flat


( bluerate.de, Inhaber ist besagter Herr, bzw. seine Firma "Premium Channel", obwohl diese aktuell woanders gelandet ist, nämlich http://www.firmenwissen.de/az/firmeneintrag/10787/7170253749/PREMIUM_CHANNEL_GMBH_C_O_AIDA_GMBH.html) (siehe dazu lustigerweise hier - Schlüsse mag jeder selbst ziehen, insbesondere, da der Zusammenhang zwischen den 0137-Betrügern und den Gewinnversprechen offenbar längst auf Ermittlerseite bekannt ist*)

Der Ersatzanbieter wiederum warb mit einem interessanten Angebot:


> Gerade jene Telefonnummern, die die Vorwahl 01377 haben, sind richtig teuer. Allerdings scheint es Abhilfe zu geben: Der Anbieter Darmstädter General Connect GmbH hat Flat2Flat, einen Handydienst, ins Leben gerufen. (...)
> Mit Flat2Flat ist es möglich, die teuren Sonderrufnummern aus der Handyflatrate für nur sechs Cent pro Gesprächsminute anzurufen.


Wie soll denn das funktionieren???


---

(*)
http://www.lab-13.de/0137_lockanrufe_weihnachten_razzia_f_nf_bundesl_ndern



> Inzwischen gehen die Osnabrücker Ermittler davon aus, dass zumindest einige der Verdächtigen auch andere dubiose Geschäfte mit teuren Premium-Nummern machten. Bei der Durchsuchung in Darmstadt wurden Hinweise entdeckt, die zu den dubiosen Gewinn-Anrufen mit 0900-Nummern im vergangenen Jahr führen. „Ein reiner Zufallsfund“, sagte Lewandrowski. „Der muss jetzt ausgewertet werden.“



Wenn es also demnächst einmal einen Staatsanwalt gibt, der darin Betrug sieht, geht es in die nächste Runde. Bis der Krug bricht. Und bis dahin werde ich mich hüten, mir den Ärger des besagten Herren zuzuziehen. Auch wenn ich seine Handynummer haben sollte


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 August 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> seine Firma "Premium Channel"


Diese Firma sitzt in Berlin, hat aber Mannheimer Telefon- und Faxnummer. Diese führt in die Heppenheimer Straße 23, 68309 Mannheim (Käfertal). Von dort ist man in 30 Minuten in Fürth/Odw. 

Und wer ist dort "Geschäftsführer"? Ein alter Bekannter aus der Abzockerszene natürlich!


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*

jetzt sind wir off topic. Das mag er nicht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 August 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*

Irgendwie kommt mir AIDA bekannt vor....

Haben die nicht bereits vor einiger Zeit die berühmt-berüchtigte ad2media GmbH unter die Erde gebracht???


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*

Ach ja, dann darf ich sicher auch noch dieses nette Google-Highlight anbringen?
Der "zu Recht nicht anzuklagende Herr W." wurde nämlich vertreten von einem Heidelberger Rechtsanwalt, der womöglich in seiner Zeit als Geschäftsführer der "Inphone AG" zum Experten für "Streit mit der BnetzA" wurde. Mit seiner GF-Funktion bei der Bluerate schließt sich auch dieser Kreis wieder.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 August 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*

Wow, da rauscht aber heute das Bächlein.......


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*

Man muß das aber schon einordnen: Die von der StA Osnabrück verfolgten Taten waren nur ein einziger Fall, nur eine "Pingwelle" - davon gab es aber seit 2003 mehrere Dutzend.

Hier ein spannender Thread: Pingwellen seit 2003!

Der "Magdeburger Kreisel" agierte jahrelang unbehelligt [angeblich laufen noch Ermittlungen], ebenso die damals als erste "verfolgten" "Augsburger Pinger" [Ermittlungsverfahren wurde vermutlich eingestellt]. Die "dänischen Italiener"durften mehrere Pingwellen ungestraft durchführen (u.a. Osterwelle 2006) [man feierte die Gewinne dann ja auch bei der Eurowebtainment des hier Angeklagten W*T*, so ist das...] . Damals gab es oft nicht einmal ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot. Und heute noch gibt es Ermittlungen, die niemals mehr zu einem Ergebnis kommen werden. 

Wer die Hintermänner sind, ist größtenteils durchaus bekannt - aber man darf sie ja nicht nennen...

Insgesamt wurden durch Pings Millionen eingenommen. Und jetzt kommt nach 7 Jahren ein OLG und erklärt, dass es Betrug ist. Das steht dann sogar in der "Süddeutschen Zeitung". Hahaha, das ist doch schon seit 2003 bekannt - schließlich wurden ja 0137-Nummern gerade *deshalb* nicht strenger reguliert, weil der Mißbrauch durch Pings angeblich ohnehin unter den Betrugstatbestand fallen würde. Hahaha, wie dumm sind unsere Politiker eigentlich? 
Es ist auch kein Trost, dass diese Dummheit zu viel größeren Katastrophen führt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 September 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*

http://blog.beck.de/2010/09/02/olg-oldenburg-ping-lock-anrufe-sind-strafbarer-betrug

trackback url (wtf is a trackback url?)
http://blog.beck.de/trackback/38354



> Nachdem in der Vorinstanz das LG Osnabrück den Betrugstatbestand mangels Vorliegens einer Täuschungshandlung abgelehnt hatte, begründet das OLG Oldenburg seine Entscheidung damit, dass ein Anruf konkludent die Absicht vermittele, jemand wolle inhaltlich kommunizieren. Dabei sei es unerheblich, ob es bei einem einmaligen Anklingeln bleibe oder ein mehrmaliges Klingeln erfolge, da auch im Fall des einmaligen Klingelns für den Angerufenen nicht erkennbar sei, weshalb das Telefon nur ein einziges Mal geläutet habe. Zudem könne der Angerufenen bei in seiner Abwesenheit getätigten Telefonanrufen nicht feststellen, wie häufig der Anrufer geklingelt habe.


http://www.telemedicus.info/urteile...rg-Az-1-Ws-37110-Ping-Anrufe-sind-Betrug.html

Sehr interessant ist auch dieser Passsus


> Die Eröffnung des Hauptverfahrens vor einer anderen Kammer gemäß § 210 Abs. 3 Satz 1 StPO  ist nicht veranlasst. Eine solche Entscheidung soll nur dann erfolgen, wenn zu erwarten ist, dass sich die Kammer die Auffassung des Beschwerdegerichts innerlich nicht voll zu eigen machen kann (vgl. MeyerGoßner, StPO, 53. Aufl., § 210 Rz. 10). Derartige Bedenken hat der Senat indes nicht.* Denn die 10. große Strafkammer hat in der ablehnenden Beschwerdeentscheidung vom 22. Oktober 2007 (Bd. XV Bl. 10 ) betreffend den Durchsuchungsbeschluss des Amtsgerichts Osnabrück vom 15. Juni 2007 (Bd. X Bl. 28 ) bei im Hinblick auf die Frage der Täuschungshandlung im Vergleich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt unveränderten Umständen selbst das Vorliegen eines Tatverdachts bejaht.* Der Senat hat deshalb *keinen Zweifel daran, dass die Kammer unter Berücksichtigung der dargelegten Erwägungen zu seiner ursprünglichen Auffassung zurückzukehren in der Lage ist.*



Moment. Man war also ursprünglich der Auffassung, dass Betrug vorliegt und dann nicht mehr und wurde jetzt wieder auf den rechten Weg geführt? Wie kam man denn vom rechten Weg ab? War das vielleicht ein Anfall von Conturbatio Cellienses? Na, hoffentlich droht kein Rezidiv.

----------


Ganz interessant für andere juristische Erwägungen ("Rechnungslegungsbetrug") ist das hier:


> Der Einsatz einer inhaltlich richtigen Erklärung, die geeignet ist, einen Irrtum hervorzurufen, *wird dann zur Täuschung, wenn dieses Verhalten planmäßig erfolgt und damit unter dem Anschein äußerlich verkehrsgerechten Verhaltens gezielt die Schädigung des Adressaten verfolgt wird.* Für die Annahme einer objektiven Täuschung kommt es auf die auf Seiten des Erklärungsadressaten zu erwartende - typisierte - Sorgfaltspflicht an. Eine Täuschung liegt deshalb auch vor, wenn die Adressaten auf Grund der typischerweise durch die Situation bedingten mangelnden Aufmerksamkeit irren und dieses nach dem vom Täter verfolgten Tatplan auch sollen (BGH, Urteile v. 26.04.2001, 4 StR 439/00, BGHSt 47, 1, sowie v. 04.12.2003, 5 StR 308/03, NStZRR 2004, 110).


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*

Bewährungsstrafen für Anbieter teurer Flirt-Line - Newsticker - FOCUS Online Nachrichten


> Bewährungsstrafen für Anbieter teurer Flirt-Line
> 
> Hildesheim (dpa) – Die Einsamkeit alleinstehender Männer hat ein Trio gnadenlos ausgenutzt. Jetzt wurden sie zur Verantwortung gezogen. Das Landgericht Hildesheim verurteilte die drei Angeklagten für ihren Betrug mit Kontaktanzeigen zu Bewährungsstrafen zwischen sieben Monaten und zwei Jahren. Das Trio hatte insgesamt 67 kontaktsuchende Männer aus ganz Deutschland um mehr als 92 000 Euro betrogen. Die Betrüger animierten ihre Opfer mit Hilfe von fingierten Kontaktanzeigen dazu, teure Sondernummern anzurufen


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*

Auch bei haufe.de
haufe.de

(Damit nicht wieder irgendein Staatsanwalt in Hannover auf dumme Gedanken kommt)


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*

Leseprobe aus dem Becks-Shop:

Myops. 
Berichte aus der Welt des Rechts 11 (2011), S. 23–32.
*faszinierender Artikel... dringend lesen!!!
*
"_PING_ oder _Signal fatal_! Vom justizgestützten Missbrauch des Computers"

Die Verfasserin ist Mitherausgeberin einer juristischen Fachzeitschrift (myops) und war Professorin für Jura an der Goethe-Uni in Frankfurt/Main, u.a. war sie Dekanin des Fachbereichs Rechtswissenschaft


http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...+Missbrauch+des+Computers"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=



> Und spätestens seit das LG Hildesheim mit Urteil vom 10.2.2004 in einem entsprechend angelegten Fall zwei Angeklagte wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs zu beträchtlichen Freiheitsstrafen verurteilt hat (die Angeklagten hätten »ein nicht vorhandenes Kommunikations-anliegen vorgespiegelt und dadurch einen entsprechenden Irrtum bei den Geschädigten erregt«), wähnte sich der deutsche Beobachter der Szene hinsichtlich der Strafbarkeit des massenhaften »Anpingens« im rechtssicheren Bereich. (...)
> 
> Widerstand gegen diese Auffassung regt sich ausgerechnet von Seiten einiger Strafverfolger. Das erstaunt, *denn Staatsanwälte, die sich für Entkriminalisierung stark machen, sind bisher eher selten aufgefallen.*


Das muß man ausrucken, einrahmen und den Herren in Hannover auf den Schreibtisch stellen!
Mit einem Wort: _endsgeil, Frau O.!_



> Die Begründung, die sich dem Einstellungsbescheid entnehmen lässt, ist denkbar schlicht und gleichwohl verblüffend: Die Rückrufer verdienten den Schutz des Strafrechts nicht. (...) also: Selber schuld.
> Man reibt sich die Augen, hat die beklemmende Vision, dass sich die (aus dem Zivilrecht importierte) Risikosphärentheorie im Betrugs-
> strafrecht ausbreiten, vielleicht sogar weitere Deliktstypen erfassen könnte: Der Vergewaltiger, der auf den Minirock eines sorglosen
> Früchtchens reingefallen ist? Die Bestohlene, die ihre Handtasche nicht fest genug umklammert hatte?





> Die Hannoveraner Staatsanwälte waren anderer Meinung. Ungeachtet des Hildesheimer Urteils, der BGH-Rechtsprechung und der politischen, bisher freilich eher halbherzigen Signale vertraten sie höchst selbstsicher die Auffassung, dass eine Täuschung durch Anpingen nicht gegeben sei, Betrug deshalb ausscheide.
> Sorgen, dass ihre Entscheidung keinen Bestand haben könnte, brauchten sie sich nicht (lange) zu machen. Zwar wurde der Einstellungsbescheid aus Hannover mit sofortiger Beschwerde angegriffen, doch diese wurde schon am 24.8.2009 durch die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle zurückgewiesen: »Ich teile die Ansicht der Staatsanwaltschaft [Hannover], dass allein das einmalige Anklingeln unter Hinterlegung einer Rufnummer keine Täuschungshandlung im Sinne des § 263 StGB ist.«
> *Begründet wird diese Einschätzung kurz, knapp und die Sichtweise des Anpingers feinfühlig aufnehmend:* Ein ernsthaftes Kommunikationsbedürfnis bestehe nicht, wenn man das Telefon nur einmal klingeln lasse. Wer wirklich telefonieren wolle, »würde seinen Anruf … innerhalb kurzer Zeit wiederholen.«





> Vielleicht war es der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft ob ihrer knappen Begründung doch etwas bange. Denn es folgt eine überraschende Ergänzung, die allerdings den Leser irritiert zurücklässt: »Im übrigen dürften die gängigen Mehrwertnummern mittlerweile allgemein bekannt sein. Wenn der Beschuldigte eine solche Nummer [im konkreten Fall das Präﬁx 0137]  als Rückrufnummer angibt, täuscht er nicht.« Das sitzt. Wer also die »gängigen Mehrwertnummern« nicht kennt (nicht nur die Autorin dieser Zeilen muss sich leider dieser Hinterwäldlergruppe zurechnen, sondern auch ihre nicht-repräsentative Umfrage im Bekanntenkreis hat diesbezüglich ein absolut deprimierendes Ergebnis gezeitigt), wer also nicht weiß, dass hinter dem entgangenen Anruf 0049137xxx.... kein »ernsthaftes Kommunikationsbedürfnis« (sic!) steht, der soll gefälligst seine Telefonrechnung bezahlen und nicht die Strafverfolgungsbehörden behelligen.







> Die Erläuterung der Celler Behörde, aus dem einmaligen Klingeln sei ein ernsthaftes Kommunikationsverlangen nicht
> abzuleiten, weil dieses voraussetzen würde, dass der Anrufer das Telefon mehr als einmal klingeln ließe, klingt wie das, was Staatsanwälte in der Regel gern ihrer Klientel unterstellen:* wie eine unglaubwürdige Schutzbehauptung.*


Meine Worte. Aber ich bin kein Jurist - und das hier ist eine Professorin für Jura!



> Aber wovor, um Himmels willen, wollen sich die Staatsanwälte schützen? Sie sagen es uns nicht. Jedoch bekommt man eine Ahnung, wenn man etwa den Sprecher der Augsburger Staatsanwaltschaft im einschlägigen Zusammenhang klagen hört: »Den Nachweis, dass diese Anrufe Methode haben, kann man nur führen, wenn man wirklich viele Fälle hat und diese zusammenführt«, denn (nur) dann sei klar, »dass jemand diese Lockanrufe in großem Stil betreibt, um Geld abzuzocken.«
> Wovon der Augsburger spricht, ist klar: Kärrnerarbeit! Hunderttausende von Einzelfällen bei kleinsten Einzelschäden. Das mag für den
> einen Ansporn sein, für den anderen ist es Belästigung. Und grenzenlose Frustration, wennman – nach jahrelanger Ermittlungsarbeit – auf
> ein Gericht trifft, das die These vertritt, beim PING-Anruf handle es sich um einen »bedeutungslosen Vorgang« ohne rechtliche Relevanz.
> ...



Ok, Goofy könnte das auch so gut formulieren, aber Leute, *das ist eine Top-Juristin, Professorin der Goethe-Uni!*
_ich bin entzückt!_

Frau O, Ihr Beitrag macht mich richtig glücklich.

PS: Frau O war einst auch an der LMU München tätig. Ich nehme durchaus an, dass es den "Münchner Persilschein" nie gegeben hätte, wenn an der Münchner LMU mehr Geister ihres Schlags herumspringen würden und nicht Leute wie Prof. **** (mit ihrem Einfluß auf das, was die dortige StA zu denken wagt - oder eben nicht..........)
Die Münchner wissen, was (und _wen!_) ich meine... Und Fragen dazu könnt ihr vergessen. Die "Entstehungsgeschichte" des "Münchner Persilscheins" wird nie an die Öffentlichkeit kommen............ :stumm:

was ich meine, spricht sie an:


> Gemach, gemach, ruft der BGH  (in ständiger Rechtsprechung und in Übereinstimmung mit  der noch h.M.): »Selbst leichtfertige Opfer werden durch das Strafrecht geschützt«.
> 
> Wie lange diese Beruhigung noch trägt, ist allerdings fraglich. Denn immerhin gibt es gerade im Zusammenhang mit dem
> Betrugstatbestand eine gewichtige Mindermeinung, die mit ihrem viktimologisch (also kriminologisch) orientierten Ansatz die Dogma-
> ...



Ich zitiere nochmals, dieses Mal aus der "Signatur"



> "Nicht der Gegenstand ... entscheidet über die Substanz, sondern *das Bewusstsein, mit dem er auf das Ziel der Gerechtigkeit bezogen wird. *Dieses Bewusstsein macht die Qualität richterlichen Handelns aus, wo immer es stattfindet."



Daran - unter anderem - werden die Richter des LGO zu messen sein. Und bald evtl. auch mal wieder Münchner Staatsanwälte und Richter. Mehr dazu im Laufe der nächsten Woche. _Bleiben Sie dran!_


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*

Regina Ogorek: Abrechnung mit StA Celle in Sachen PING-Betrug | Telekommunikationsrecht

Was ist jetzt eigentlich aus den Verfahren geworden, von denen die Abhandlung spricht?



NZS 5322 Js 91082/10
Ermittlungsverfahren gegen C*Ö*
Tatvorwurf: Betrug

"Der Beschuldigte wurde in einem anderen Verfahren rechtskräftig zu einer Strafe   verurteilt", "wegen anderer Straftaten Anklage erhoben   worden."
"...Von Erhebung der öffentlichen Klage nach §154 Abs 1 StPO abgesehen..."

*welche Verfahren sind gemeint??? Wann gab es welches Urteil???*



NWS 5322 Js 44041/09
Ermittlungsverfahren gegen C*Ö*
Tatvorwurf: Betrug

"Der Beschuldigte wurde in einem anderen Verfahren rechtskräftig zu einer Strafe   verurteilt", "wegen anderer Straftaten Anklage erhoben   worden."
"...Von Erhebung der öffentlichen Klage nach §154 Abs 1 StPO abgesehen..."

*welche Verfahren sind gemeint??? Wann gab es welches Urteil???*

*Warum wird nicht gegen Herrn B*F* ermittelt, den damaligen director der Worldwide Venture Limited in Hong Kong?

Der wurde ja wohl kaum verurteilt!
*
Da besteht Klärungsbedarf,...


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2013)

http://www.ndr.de/regional/niedersachsen/emsland/handybetrug103.html


> Prozess ist langwierig
> 
> Der Prozess zieht sich schon seit Längerem hin: Zunächst konnte das Verfahren nicht weitergeführt werden, weil eine Schöffin krank geworden und dadurch die Frist abgelaufen war. Dann entschied das Landgericht, die Klage abzuweisen, weil es keinen hinreichenden Tatverdacht für einen Betrug sah. Diese Entscheidung wurde vom Oberlandesgericht kassiert und ans Landgericht Osnabrück zurückverwiesen. Für den neuen Prozess sind insgesamt 13 Verhandlungstage angesetzt. Zahlreiche Zeugen werden gehört.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Januar 2013)

Ganz links die Frau R und ganz rechts der Herr T, oder? Aber war die Reihenfolge nicht anders? Der Prozess sollte im Dezember 2011 stattfinden, dann wurde eine Schöffin krank. Dann ist eine Frist abgelaufen, weil die Verteidiger sich nicht mit der Staatsanwaltschaft auf einen Termin einigen konnten. Inzwischen weiß keiner mehr, worum es ging: Um die Weihnachtspings aus 2006!


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Januar 2013)

auch dieser Teil hier war - soweit ich mich entsinne - etwas anders:


> Als sie nach dem Rückruf die Nachricht "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt" erhielten, wurden mehrere Anrufer misstrauisch. Sie meldeten sich bei ihrem Telefonanbieter und erstatteten Anzeige. Daraufhin wurde die Nummer gesperrt. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt hatten allerdings bereits mehrere Hunderttausend Handy-Besitzer die angegebene Nummer zurückgerufen. Dabei ist nach Angaben der Staatsanwaltschaft ein Schaden von mindestens 645.000 Euro entstanden.


Arcor war damals die Firma, der die Nummer gehört hat. Die Angeklagte war meines Wissens bei Arcor beschäftigt (Vertriebsleiterin für Geschäftskunden). Außerdem wurde Arcor bereits am 22. Dezember informiert, das steht auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...en-2006-hier-melden.13885/page-50#post-176243


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Januar 2013)

Sorry für drei Postings in Reihe, aber zur Klarstellung: Frau R. war nicht *zum Zeitpunkt der Betrugshandlungen *bei Arcor beschäftigt. Dass eine Arcornummer auftauchte, hat mich damals verwundert, das kommt ja auch in dem Link zum Ausdruck. Angesichts der Informationen zu dem Fall, die man nach und nach bekommen hat, wären andere Konstellationen zu erwarten gewesen. Denn die Täter tauchten bereits in den Jahren zuvor immer wieder im Zusammenhang mit Telefonbetrügereien auf ("Sie haben gewonnen"). Dabei verwendeten sie u.a. Mehrwertnummern einer Firma, bei der Frau R. ebenfalls tätig war. Einige der bei der Geschichte beteiligten Personen sitzen nicht auf der Anklagebank. Nicht etwa deshalb, weil sie nachweislich nicht beteiligt gewesen wären, sondern deshalb, weil man ihnen ihre anzunehmende Beteiligung nicht nachweisen konnte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Januar 2013)

Neben den 0137-Lockanrufen tauchen die Namen der Angeklagten auch im Zusammenhang mit anderen... nennen wir es einmal... "Ärgernissen" auf. Hier ein paar Linkls ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit...

2004
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/modifizierter-aconti-dialer-gesetzeskonform.6073/#post-75590
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ecnikojstwo-ermittelt-weiter.7023/#post-89299
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ocke-wen-interessierts.6644/page-8#post-82521

oder hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...en-ab-november-2007.21281/page-39#post-233490

ich erinnere an:


> Gewinnabruf
> Die Kontaktdaten, bitte nur rausgeben, wenn der Anrufer ausdrücklich danach fragt!
> WT Consulting GmbH & Co KG
> Herr xxx
> ...


 
In Wahrheit ging es nicht um den Gewinn, sondern um eine Marketingaktion




> Vielen Dank für die Teilnahme an unserer *Marketingumfrage.*
> 
> Den Reisegutschein in Höhe von € 100,-- können sie bei den folgenden gängigsten Reiseveranstaltern einlösen:
> 
> ...


 


> "und *für die Zustellung* ihres Gewinns benötigen wir jetzt *lediglich noch einige Angaben*. Sie erhalten deshalb gleich die Telefonnummer von unserem Callcenter" ... "09 001 01 00 09, ich wiederhole 09 001 01 00 09. Wie gesagt, *ohne die fehlenden Angaben können wir ihnen den Gewinn leider nicht zustellen*"


 
Für mich war das immer am Rande des Betrugs. Folögen hatte es für den Weitersfelder keine. Auch nicht für seine Hintermänner nicht. Der Prozess um die 0137-Pings ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2013)

http://www.teltarif.de/mehrwertdienst-telefonnummern-urteil/news/50263.html



> Zwei 37 und 54 Jahre alte Männer wurden wegen Betrugs zu jeweils einem Jahr und drei Monaten Haft auf Bewährung verurteilt, wie ein Gerichtssprecher heute mitteilte. Zudem müssen sie je 2 000 Euro an eine gemeinnützige Einrichtung zahlen. Eine 43-jährige Frau wurde zu einer Geldstrafe von 1 500 Euro verurteilt.


Abschreckung? Lachhaft. Die Justiz macht sich lächerlich mit so einer Strafe 7 Jahre nach den Vorfällen. Dabei hat man das Problem genau erkannt:


> In seiner mündlichen Urteilsbegründung kritisierte der Vorsitzende Richter auch die Telekommunikationsunternehmen scharf. Es habe sich "ein Sumpf" gebildet, von dem insbesondere die Unternehmen profitierten. Es sei bemerkenswert, dass die betroffenen Anbieter den Geschädigten nur bei konkreten Beschwerden die bereits abgebuchten Beträge erstattet hätten. *Den Großteil der eingezogenen Gelder hätten die Anbieter hingegen behalten.*


Ein Staatsanwalt, der hier mit aller Macht versucht, der Kustiz zum Recht zu verhelfen, m,acht sich zwangsläufig lächerlich, wenn das ganze System lächerlich ist. Gut nur, dass sich keiner Gedanken macht über Rechtsstaatlichkeit - dann macht es nichts, wenn das Vertrauen in den Rechtsstaat erodiert. Das ist dann - juristisch formuliert - ein abstrakter Verfall von Rechtsnormen. Versuchter Millionenbetrug und Bewährungsstrafe. Lächerlich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2013)

Ob ich aus der Justiz eine Kustiz mache, ist eigentlich egal. Mit dem Wortursprung hat dieses Theater ja eh nichts zu tun. Pupstiz wäre auch nett.

Sorry, liebe Mods, dass ich Euch Arbeit mache, aber einer muss noch sein: Die Iustitia im Gerichtssaal zu Osnabrück trägt keine Augenbinde. Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil's Glasaugen sind.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2013)

Pingen ist nicht tot
http://www.tageblatt.lu/nachrichten/faits_divers/story/Telefonbetrug-aus-Zypern-26270721


----------



## Devilfrank (7 März 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Sorry, liebe Mods, dass ich Euch Arbeit mache, aber einer muss noch sein: Die Iustitia im Gerichtssaal zu Osnabrück trägt keine Augenbinde. Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil's Glasaugen sind.


Sie braucht ja keine Augenbinde, da sie sich eh weggedreht hat. Das Schwert verloren, die Waage der Gerechtigkeit verrottet, da tritt man ja eh nicht an, sondern dreht sich weg...


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2013)

http://nachrichten.t-online.de/osna...ozess-um-telefonbetrug/id_62464150/index?news


> Mindestens 660.000 Telefonate wurden mit jeweils 98 Cent berechnet. Nur aufgrund der Aufmerksamkeit der Bundesnetzagentur sei den drei Angeklagten kein Geld ausgezahlt worden.


?????
Wenn man im Zusaammenhang mit der Wattestäbchenarmee von "Aufmerksamkeit" spricht, wundern auch solche Urteile nicht mehr wirklich. Ich habe an die Vorfälle ab dem 22.12.2006 eine andere Erinnerung.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 März 2013)

Leider ist es in unserer Bananenrepublik so, wie es ein "bekannter Anwalt" mal formulierte!


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2013)

> Nach Einschätzung der Kanzlei Richter Berlin bedeutet das Urteil des Landgerichts Osnabrück *faktisch eine Einladung an jedermann mit hinreichendem Defizit an Rechtstreue, es demnächst erneut wieder zu versuchen.* Eine Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle, die in weiten Teilen Niedersachsens Ping-Betrügern freie Hand läßt (vgl. hier), ein Landgericht Osnabrück, das dem folgend zum Jagen erst getragen werden muss (die Anklage war vom Landgericht Osnabrück zunächst nicht zugelassen worden, wogegen die StA Osnabrück erfolgreich vor dem OLG Oldenburg vorging), Anklagebeschränkungen wegen des dann eingetretenen Zeitablaufs - das können Bürger bei derart breit angelegten Massenbetrügereien nicht ansatzweise nachvollziehen. Wenn dann schließlich nach geschlagenen 6 Jahren in einem erstinstanzlichen Urteil wegen weit über 600.000 Betrugsfällen eine derart geringe Sanktion ausgespochen wird, dann *kann man nur konstatieren, dass hier der Rechtsstaat vor aller Augen erodiert.*


wenigstens jemand, der diesen Irrsinn kommentiert.
http://www.kanzlei-richter.com/tele...herliche-strafen-im-betrug-um-pinganrufe.html

Kleine Einschränkung: Der Rechtsstaat erodiert nicht vor aller Augen, weil keiner hinschaut.
Ich frage mich, warum ich eigentlich 40 Stunden die Woche in die Arbeit laufe, statt die offenbar vorhandene Rechtsfreiheit auszunutzen, um mir lässig mal eben ein Zehnjahresgehalt zusätzlich zu sichern. Ich müsste das Geld ja nicht in Ferraris und Fincas investieren, sondern könnte es in die Versorgung der Familie investieren - obwohl... ein derart sinnvolles Vorgehen würde mir die Irrsinnsjustiz dieses Landes sicher straferschwerend auslegen.
Wo sind wir eigentlich?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2013)

> Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück sich das nicht bieten lässt und Rechtsmittel einlegt, sofern sich Anhaltspunkte für eine entsprechende Erfolgsaussicht ergeben. Nicht zuletzt auch aus Gründen der Generalprävention.


Dem möchte ich allerdings widersprechen: Wie oft soll sich die StA Osnabrück denn noch von der Justiz eine Klatsche abholen? Es wurde mittlerweile genügend deutlich demonstriert, dass unsere Justiz schlichtweg keinsterlei Lust hat, gegen den Massenbetrug an Millionen Bürgern vorzugehen. Warum sollte sie denn auch - den betrogenen Millionen ist es ja offenbar scheißegal, oder hat irgendjemand irgendwo irgendeinen der 660.0000 Betroffenen aufschreien hören?


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wo sind wir eigentlich?


In einem Land, in dem _die Blinden gern von der Farbe reden_! Besser gesagt hier: 





Reducal schrieb:


> Deutschland ist auch nur eine Bananenrepublik, in der jeder machen kann, was er will - manchmal ohne Sinn, dafür aber mit mangelndem Verstand.


Ja, meine Abneigung gegen diverse Behörden und Entscheidungsträger wächst zusehends, die Frustrationsschwelle ist längst überschritten! Ich ziehe mich nun noch mehr aus dem Alltagsgeschäft zurück und gehe ab dieser Saison wieder mehr zum Golfen, davon bekomme ich habe ich vielleicht wenigstens ein niedrigeres Handicap von.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2013)

Ich frage mich, was unwahrscheinlicher ist: Dass ich ein niedrigeres Handicap als Du beim Golfen habe oder dass die deutsche Justiz zumindest halbwegs dem Eindruck nicht vollständig entgegenwirkt, ihre Arbeit machen zu wollen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2013)

W.T., ein Mann mit "Blick fürs wesentliche", ein "Networker", ein "Visionär" - wir werden ihn nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Mitsamt seinen Lebkuchenkomplizen. _Ichschwör!_


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 März 2013)

W.T., der Mann, der gerne Zigarren raucht oder auch ab und an in entsprechender Gesellschaft diese auch etwas "zweckentfremdet"


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2013)

Ach, das verstehst Du falsch, war doch nur eine Hommage an Clinton 

Revision. Gut so.

http://www.noz.de/lokales/69974359/...e-im-ping-verfahren-wegen-betruges-verurteilt


> Die angeklagte Gehilfin wurde zu einer Geldstrafe von 100 Tagessätzen zu je 15 Euro verurteilt.


Ein Tagessatz von *15 Euro??? *


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 März 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ein Tagessatz von *15 Euro?*


 


> Die Höhe des einzelnen Tagessatzes bemisst sich nach den sozialen Verhältnissen des Täters und variiert zwischen einem und 30.000 € .... Grundlage ist das Nettoeinkommen (vgl. § 40 StGB), berücksichtigt werden jedoch auch Belastungen wie Unterhalt an die im Haushalt lebenden Personen oder tatsächlich geleistete Unterhaltszahlungen an nicht im Haushalt lebende Personen....
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geldstrafe_(Deutschland)


Greif mal einer nackigen in die Tasche!


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Greif mal einer nackigen in die Tasche!


Ist im Familienrecht beim Unterhalt gang und gäbe und nennt sich da "fiktives Einkommen"
D.h. Du zahlst von Geld das Du nicht hast 3/7 an Unterhalt
Könnt ich ganze Arien von singen ...


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2013)

15 Euronen, das ist denn mMn auch eher symbolisch und gängig bei einkommensschwachen Tätern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2013)

ich hätte nicht schlecht Lust, Einblicke in das Leben erinkommensschwacher Täterinnen zu veröffentlichen, nur leider bin ich für die zu erwartende Strafe nicht einkommensschwach genug. Absurdes Theater.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2013)

Es gibt ja auch das ein oder andere Jobangebot, um das Einkommen aufzubessern. Muß einem halt liegen...


> Wir suchen Professionelle Moderatorinnen oder solche die es werden wollen mit toller Ausstrahlung für ein xxx-xxx-Call-In TV-Format. Bevorzug sind zeigefreudige, schlagfertige Frauen die bereits Erfahrung [haben] als Web-Cam Girl oder im Bereich Telefonxxx. Auch wenn du keine Erfahrung hast ; trau dich einfach und melde dich bei uns . Für die Produktion laden wir dich in unsere Studios nach Wien ein. Gute Verdienstmöglichkeit.


Da gibt's sicher einen guten Tagessatz, oder?
Für ein paar Flaschen San Miguel reicht's schon.


----------



## Devilfrank (17 März 2013)

Das war aber diesmal keine Jobempfehlung der Arbeitsagentur. Oder?
Öhem... Hust...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2013)

Nein, für dieses Jobangebot war eine Firma aus Wien verantwortlich, Ansprechpartnerin war 





> die 43-jährige M*** R. aus Sant Joan/Mallorca (Spanien)


. Hinter der Firma stand die frühere Geschäftspartnerin eines der anderen Angeklagten, der sich ja nicht zur Sache geäußert hat (und trotzdem eine Bewährungsstrafe bekommen hat, was ich skandalös finde) (übrigens führt die Pornoseite, die damals beworben wurde, heute direkt zum "Seligenstädter Kreisel" und zu den anderen bekannten Namen jener Szene, die sich gerne auf Mallorca und in Wien traf, um über Geschäfte zu plaudern ("direkter Weg in die Brieftasche des Kunden") oder die ein oder andere Dame mit Zigarren zu penetrieren). Die Frau R., für die das Gericht einen Tagessatz von 15 Euro für angemessen hielt, hat eine jahrelange Karriere in diversen Telefonunternehmen hinter sich, z.B. auch hier, zuletzt arbeitete sie laut Eigenauskunft u.a. auch für eine spanische Firma.
Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie da ein Richter auf die Idee kommen kann, eine Bewährungsstrafe könnte angemessen sein. Wenn ich mir den entsprechenden Paragraphen anschaue, würde ich da ja gerne etwas über den Sachverhalt der Rechtsbeugung philosophieren ("bewusst falsche Anwendung des Rechts durch Richter (...)  bei Leitung oder Entscheidung einer Rechtssache zugunsten oder zum Nachteil einer Partei."). Aber das lasse ich lieber, da muss man ja in Ländern mit unsicheren demokratischen Strukturen vorsichtig sein, etwa in Bayern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juni 2013)

http://www.rechtsprechung.niedersac...ml?doc.id=KORE215132013&st=null&showdoccase=1



> 1. Der Angeklagte T. ist österreichischer Staatsangehöriger und lebt in Wien. Er ist geschieden und hat eine 23-jährige Tochter. Mit 26 Jahren hat sich der Angeklagte im kaufmännischen Bereich in der Telekommunikationsbranche selbständig gemacht; diese Tätigkeit hatte er zuvor bei diversen Computerfirmen erlernt. Er war Geschäftsführer mehrerer – vornehmlich in Österreich ansässiger – Unternehmen und studiert nunmehr seit etwa zwei Jahren Real-Estate-Management. Der Angeklagte ist nicht vorbestraft.
> 4
> 2. Der Angeklagte O. ist deutscher Staatsangehöriger. Er ist geschieden, lebt aber mit einer neuen Partnerin seit längerem in einer festen Beziehung. Sowohl aus der Ehe als auch aus seiner neuen Beziehung hat er jeweils eine Tochter (zehn Jahre sowie sechs Monate alt). Er hat Informatik studiert und sich dann mit einem Informatikunternehmen selbständig gemacht; über Jahre war er Geschäftsführer der T. GmbH. Derzeit betreibt er gemeinsam mit seiner Partnerin, die aus Thailand stammt, ein thailändisches Restaurant. Der Angeklagte ist nicht vorbestraft.
> 5
> 3. Die Angeklagte R. ist deutsche Staatsangehörige und lebt seit Jahren auf Mallorca. Zuvor hatte sie in Deutschland *für diverse Telekommunikationsunternehmen* gearbeitet. Sie ist geschieden und hat eine Tochter im Alter von sechs Jahren, welche auf Mallorca bei ihr wohnt. Sie arbeitet dort im Bereich Immobilien. Die Angeklagte ist nicht vorbestraft.


jaja, diverse Leute, die mit diversen Leuten zu tun haben, die man aus diversen Fällen kennt...
da fallen mir diverse Bezeichnungen ein 



> Der Angeklagte T. entwickelte spätestens im November 2006 zusammen mit weiteren Personen, zu denen jedenfalls die Mitangeklagten O. und R. gehörten


oh W, da fehlt jedenfalls jemand, wie schade...



> Wegen der Vermietung der Nummern *nahm die Angeklagte R. Kontakt zu dem Zeugen B. von der I. GmbH, Hamburg, auf, den sie aus dem Telekommunikationsgeschäft bereits kannte.* Die Angeklagte R. bat um Anmietung von 0137-Nummern zu einem Tarif von 0,98 Euro pro Anruf von der I. GmbH, ohne jedoch etwas von der „Ping“-Aktion mitzuteilen, und stellte am oder kurz vor dem 14. Dezember 2006 die Verbindung zwischen B. und dem Angeklagten O. her, indem sie B. nach vorangegangener Unterredung die Kontaktdaten von O. mitteilte. B. wandte sich daraufhin am 14. Dezember 2006 direkt per E-Mail an den Angeklagten O.. O. wiederum teilte B. mit, dass auch der Angeklagte T. an der Aktion beteiligt sei.
> 14
> Da auch die I. GmbH an den Verhaltenskodex der Telekommunikationsunternehmen gebunden war, erklärte der Angeklagte O. – möglicherweise ergänzend auch der Angeklagte T. – dem Zeugen B. die „Idee“ mit der Abstimmung über die Mehrwertsteuererhöhung, so dass B. von – jedenfalls dem Anschein – einer Redlichkeit der Aktion ausgehen konnte.


Ich hatte gehofft, man hätte dem "Zeugen" B mehr ans Bein binden können...

R. kannte B. ebenso wie E. womöglich auch von "diversen" Veranstaltungen auf Mallorca, bei denen diverse Gegenstände in diverse Körperöffnungen gesteckt wurden.



> Den Anrufern entstanden dadurch Gesprächsgebühren in Höhe von jeweils (auch Festnetz) mindestens 0,98 Euro – bei Anrufen aus den Mobilfunknetzen zumeist deutlich höher, nämlich bis zu drei Euro. Über die Hälfte dieses Betrages von 0,98 Euro wäre den Angeklagten – *nach Abzug von Beteiligungen der Vormieter A. AG und I. GmbH* – als Mehrwertdienstegewinn verblieben. Aufgrund der vertraglichen Vereinbarung hätte die I. GmbH 0,60 Euro je Anruf auszahlen müssen, wobei noch Fixkosten für die Bereitstellung und Einrichtung der Nummern in Höhe von etwa 6.500 Euro (brutto) vom auszukehrenden Betrag abzuziehen gewesen wären.


Wären also die A. AG und die I. GmbH Mittäter gewewsen (oder hätte man ihnen das nachweisen können), wäre ein fetter Beuteanteil in Köln und Hamburg hängen geblieben.




> Die Handy-Netzbetreiber haben die von ihren jeweiligen Kunden gleichwohl eingezogenen Gelder weitgehend einbehalten und nur in konkreten Beschwerdefällen – von denen es im Verhältnis zur Gesamtanzahl der Anrufer verschwindend wenige gab – nachträglich an die Handybesitzer zurück erstattet. Geldbeträge in sechsstelliger Höhe haben sie endgültig für sich vereinnahmt.


Mit anderen Worten: Die "Täter" (bzw. die Personen, denen am Ende ein Tatnachweis nachzuweisen war) hatten keinen "Tatgewinn", wohl aber die Firmen, die gar nie als Täter in Erscheinung traten. Das ist das Muster sehr vieler Fälle. Das cui bono ist äußerst interessant... (besonders wenn man die Dialervorgeschichten kennt. Ich sage nur "Heppenheim und die Freunde in Magenta")



> Die Angeklagte R. hat sich dahingehend eingelassen, dass sie den Angeklagten O. im Jahre 2006 kennengelernt habe. *Er sei „technischer Berater“ des vormaligen Mitangeschuldigten W. gewesen.* In deren beider Auftrag habe sie schon mal* im November oder Dezember 2006 einen 0137-Rufnummernblock anmieten sollen.* Worum es genau gegangen sei, erinnere sie nicht mehr. Jedenfalls sei es um etwas anderes gegangen als die hier zu untersuchende verfahrensrelevante „Aktion“.


Oho, da isser ja doch noch, der W...



> Außerdem habe sie in der Weihnachtszeit, mutmaßlich nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen, *mit dem ihr bis dato unbekannten Angeklagten T.* telefoniert.


Wer's glaubt.

Aber was ist eigentlich ein "Antoine-Vogel"?


> _also ping ist immer noh nicht ganz klar weil der antoine-vogel noch kein endgültiges go gegeben hat, herr O. hat auf jeden fall alles fertig und kann morgen starten ..also; daumn drücken !!!_“.


 


> Aufgrund der Einvernahme des Zeugen B., Geschäftsführer der I. GmbH, dessen Vornahme „Antoine“ lautet,


I? na, wer war das wohl?




> Die Vollstreckung der gegen die Angeklagten T. und O. erkannten Freiheitsstrafen konnte zur Bewährung ausgesetzt werden. Die Kammer hat die Erwartung, *dass die Angeklagten sich schon die Verurteilung zur Warnung dienen lassen und künftig auch ohne die Einwirkung des Strafvollzugs keine Straftaten mehr begehen werden*, § 56 Abs. 1 Satz 1 StGB. *Dabei hat die Kammer insbesondere die – von dieser Tat abgesehen – völlige Straffreiheit beider Angeklagten berücksichtigt.* Die Kammer hat zudem die besonderen Umstände im Sinne des § 56 Abs. 2 Satz 1 StGB angenommen. Zwar haben die Angeklagten keine Schadenswiedergutmachung betrieben (§ 56 Abs. 2 Satz 2 StGB); allerdings stellt bereits die erhebliche Verfahrensdauer einen besonderen Umstand dar. Denn die Tat liegt über sechs Jahre zurück und die Angeklagten haben sich seitdem straffrei verhalten. *Ferner hat die Kammer während der über mehrere Terminstage andauernden Verhandlung die Persönlichkeit der Angeklagten – trotz Schweigens zur Sache – einzuschätzen gelernt.* Der Umstand, dass sie sich aus dem verfahrensgegenständlichen „Geschäft“ zurückgezogen haben, rechtfertigt unter Berücksichtigung aller Umstände deren Annahme als besonders im Sinne der Vorschrift.


Ich beneide diese Juristen um die Fähigkeit, die Gesinnung schweigender Menschen zu erkennen. Wie geht das?



> Die Kammer stellt ferner fest, dass das Verfahren – insbesondere aufgrund vorrangiger Haftsachen – für die Dauer von einem Jahr (September 2010 bis September 2011) von der Kammer nicht zureichend gefördert wurde und deshalb – im Hinblick auf alle drei Angeklagten – eine rechtsstaatswidrige Verfahrensverzögerung eingetreten ist.


Aha. Wie das???


> Nach Eingang der Akten mit der Anklageerhebung am 30. *Dezember 2009* hat die Kammer die umfangreichen Akten (zu diesem Zeitpunkt 28 Bände Hauptakten, 7 Bände Gutachten und knapp 200 Fallakten) gesichtet und bewertet. Sie hat unter dem 26. *Mai 2010* einen umfangreich begründeten Nichteröffnungsbeschluss erlassen.
> Nach Aufhebung dieses Beschlusses durch das Oberlandesgericht Oldenburg am 20. *August 2010* lagen die Akten dem Kammervorsitzenden zum 1. September 2010 wieder vor. Aufgrund des Wechsels des Berichterstatters und vorrangig zu bearbeitender Haftsachen *konnte das Verfahren für die Dauer von einem Jahr nicht zureichend gefördert werden.* Ab *September 2011* wurde die Hauptverhandlung vorbereitet, die am 6. Dezember 2011 begann. Nach dem Folgetermin vom 13. Dezember 2011 musste das Verfahren jedoch ausgesetzt werden, da eine Schöffin ernsthaft und längerfristig erkrankte. Der Berichterstatter schied aus der Kammer aus. Zum 15. Februar 2012 wurde ein neuer Richter Mitglied der Kammer und zum Berichterstatter bestellt. Dieser arbeitete sich umgehend in das umfangreiche Verfahren ein und bereitete die Hauptverhandlung vor. Die Hauptverhandlung war – nachdem fernmündliche Anfragen bei den Verteidigern eine Terminierung vor Ende der Sommerferien als unmöglich erschienen ließen – für den September 2012 geplant. Der Anklageverfasser, OStA L., der auch die Sitzungsvertretung übernehmen wollte, vermochte diese Planung jedoch nicht mit seinen Terminen in Einklang zu bringen und bat bereits im Juli 2012 um Verschiebung in den Oktober. Dem daraufhin angepassten Vorschlag des Vorsitzenden für den Oktober 2012 wurde seitens der Verteidigung nicht beigetreten; es traten bei den Verteidigern umfangreiche Terminskollisionen auf, deretwegen sie um Verschiebung der Hauptverhandlung baten. Termine vor dem Jahreswechsel ließen sich nicht finden, so dass die Hauptverhandlung erst ab dem 10. Januar 2013 begonnen werden konnte. In diesem Verfahrensablauf – ab Dezember 2011 – vermag die Kammer keine rechtsstaatswidrige Verfahrensverzögerung zu erblicken.


Wenn ich das lese, kriege ich Kopfschmerzen.

Insgesamt ist das aber ein absolut lesenswertes Dokument


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2013)

http://www.rechtslupe.de/strafrecht/lockanrufe-auf-dem-handy-362510



> Kein besonders schwerer Fall des Betrugs
> Ein besonders schwerer Fall des Betruges gemäß § 263 Abs. 3 StGB liegt nicht vor.
> Regelbeispiele scheiden aus:
> Weder hat das Landgericht festgestellt, dass die Angeklagten gewerbsmäßig handelten (§ 263 Abs. 3 Satz 2 Nr. 1 Alternative 1 StGB), denn hierfür wäre erforderlich, dass sie eine wiederholte Tatbegehung durch eigenständige Taten anstrebten (so ausdrücklich auch Kölbel JuS 2013 193, 198). Selbiges hat die Beweisaufnahme nicht ergeben. Eine Verklammerung einer Vielzahl von Geschädigten durch eine organisatorische Maßnahme (uneigentliches Organisationsdelikt) reicht nicht aus. Entsprechendes gilt für die Bande, die sich zur fortgesetzten Begehung von Betrug verbunden hat (§ 263 Abs. 3 Satz 2 Nr. 1 Alternative 2 StGB).
> ...


Es sollte jeden normalen Menschen freuen, wenn Juristen die Moral normaledenkender Menschen zum Prinzip ihres Handelns machen würden und nicht irgendeine juristische Konstruktion der Wirklichkeit am Rande eines Diagnosewertes. Aber dies war nicht festzustellen.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (19 Juni 2013)

schon wieder ein laptop mit würfelhusten-schaden! erst neulich musste ich meinen flatscreen entsorgen als der swr-mollath film lief.
wer soll das alles bezahlen?


----------



## bernhard (10 April 2014)

http://beck-aktuell.beck.de/news/bgh-verurteilungen-im-osnabr-cker-ping-verfahren-rechtskr-ftig


> BGH: Verurteilungen im Osnabrücker «Ping»-Verfahren rechtskräftig
> 
> zu BGH, Urteil vom 27.03.2014 - 3 StR 342/13.
> 
> Das Urteil des Landgerichts Osnabrück im sogenannten «Ping»-Verfahren ist rechtskräftig. Der Bundesgerichtshof hat nun laut Mitteilung des LG mit Urteil vom 27.03.2014 die Revisionen der Staatsanwaltschaft und der drei Angeklagten verworfen und das LG-Urteil in vollem Umfang bestätigt. Mit dem teuren Rückruf auf eine Mehrwertdienstnummer nach kurzem Anpingen liege vollendeter Betrug vor (Az.: 3 StR 342/13).


----------



## BenTigger (10 April 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb am 29.10.2010 schrieb:


> *AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Trio muss sich vor Gericht verantworten*
> 
> ach, diese Menschen sind es nicht wert, sich aufzuregen. Verurteilt wird da keiner werden.


Tja Aka, wer hätte das je für möglich gehalten wa?


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 April 2014)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Tja Aka, wer hätte das je für möglich gehalten wa?


Anton aus _Tirol_ äääh Köln und Raimund vom Bächlein waren ja total unschuldig.....


----------

